# I think I just swallowed a piece of aluminum foil!



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

As I was busy scarfing down in the dark,some leftover Amy's Kitchen Pizza that was wrapped in alum. foil, I started to swallow something pointy and stuck feeling. I'm pretty sure it was a stray piece of foil!!!!

Will this pose any health issues for me????? Will my stomach acid just eat it up?


----------



## littlebeagle (Aug 19, 2004)

:LOL Maybe you should get one of those headband flashlights!
...Just teasing! I think it'll be okay. It's not a whole roll of alum.foil, right?







I think you'll just end up "passing" it! Let us know! :LOL


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

you must have some pretty strong stomach acid... no really it will come out the other end depending on size it might scrape a bit.


----------



## alliegad (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't worry about it much. My bet too, is that it will fairly easily "pass" and you'll never know the difference.







Hee hee....


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Sounds like something I did not too long ago but it was in my sleep!
I dreamt that I picked something up and swallowed it then woke up in a panic. I had swallowed something and had the strangest thing going through my head that it was a twistie tie :LOL Then I woke up a bit more and realized it was probably one of those plastic hang tags from clothes; I had bought my son some shirts that day and took the tags off on my bed. One or two were probably leftover. I never did see it or anything, but believe me I tried to make myself throw up; I was mortified and amazed all at the same time. Now I make sure I don't have anything I can swallow near me!!!!


----------



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

Whew! Thanks Mamas...I haven't fallen over yet!!!


----------

